# seite nach posten eines html-forms laden



## Ginso89 (18. Mrz 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte eine Webseite als String untersuchen, nachdem ein <form> element ausgefüllt wurde und der submit-button gedrückt wurde. Das Formular sieht in etwas so aus:


```
<form action="/search/index">
   <input id="rad_1" name="radio" value="1" checked="checked" type="radio">`
   <input id="rad_2" name="radio" value="2" type="radio">
   <input class="s3w-form__checkbox" value="1" name="chkbox[]" id="_m_1" type="checkbox">
   <input class="s3w-form__checkbox" value="1" name="chkbox[]" id="_m_2" type="checkbox">
   <input class="s3w-form__checkbox" value="1" name="chkbox[]" id="_m_3" type="checkbox">
   <select class="s3w-form__select" id="rating" name="age_min">
       <option value="1">1</option>
       <option value="2">2</option>
       <option value="3">3</option>
       <option value="4">4</option>
       <option value="5">5</option>                               
   </select>
   <button type="submit" class="js-submit-form s3w-button s3w-button--large s3w-button--primary">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;search&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</button>
</form>
```

Mein bisher bester Versuch war mit org.apache.http.client.fluent.Request:

```
String url = //...
String html = Request.Post(url).bodyForm(Form.form().add("radio", "1").add("rating", "4").build()).
   execute().returnContent().asString();
```
aber das liefert mir nur die Seite mit dem "ausgefüllten" Formular. Wie betätige ich den submit-button?


----------

